# bad timing



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am charging the battery for my camera as I intend to walk down to Midan Tahrir but just as I looked out the window I saw the Egyptian flag made up of balloons being carried down the 6th October bridge... 
The traffic is heavy for a Friday I think most people must be going by car and not foot.

On another note... there was an armoured vehicle outside my building last night and the access to the bridge was cordoned off by the army and during the night I heard gunfire, anyone know if anything happened last night?


----------

